# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Physical sensation in dreams and waking life

## Citrusponge

Hello all,

I'm interested reading people's experiences regarding having intense and varied physical sensations in dreams (lucid or not), and having them in recent real life, and the correlation between their frequency.

Here's my story: when I was a child, I spent a reasonable amount of time each week being physically active. Playing tag in the playground, running and climbing around the park, swinging on the swing, and so on. Not all day, every day, just around an hour a day, on average. My dreams frequently included a high degree of intense physical sensation, kinaesthetic vividness, all that good stuff, and a general feeling of liveliness.

Now I'm a 22 year old lazy slob who sits in front of his computer all day, when I can. My current office job requires little physical exertion. The most strenuous physical activity I've done all week is hanging up my laundry. And you've already guessed it: my current dreams are paltry, low-definition experiences. Hardly any texture or feeling of movement. They are still often bizarre and fantastical (I play a lot of videogames and read sci fi), sometimes even lucid, occasionally interesting enough for me to bother writing down, just with a overhanging feeling of tiredness, deadness.

So!

Maybe I am an extreme case. And my poll options deliberately leave no 'middle ground' answer. How about you? I'd be particularly interested in those who experienced things the other way round, or made a lifestyle change later in their adult life. And of course, those whose experiences completely run counter to my own. Voting without writing a detailed reply is fine too.

For the purposes of the poll, riding roller coasters and other high-acceleration vehicles counts as being 'physically active'.

----------


## Chelsea

I live a sedentary lifestyle and my dreams are rich in physical sensation.

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

I also live a sedentary life, but i do go outside and exercise from time to time.

But does it effect my dreams, i am not sure.

----------


## Beeyahoi

SEDENTARY-----------------------RICH PHYSICAL SENSATION

----------

